

Breakr – Pure Anonymous Mobile Chat – No Logins, No Names - dleonares
http://www.getbreakr.com

======
dleonares
Would you like to beta test for Breakr? Trade thoughts, ask questions or just
shoot the shit anonymously. Signup for our test flight here:
[http://tflig.ht/NpCo6n](http://tflig.ht/NpCo6n)

